# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ingiltere Ve Ermeni

## atoybil

İNGİLTERE VE ERMENİ SORUNU

"1870'li yıllara kadar Osmanlı Devleti'nin toprak bütünlüğünü savunan İngiltere'nin bu tarihlerden itibaren Avrupa ve Asya'da meydana gelen gelişmelerden dolayı bu politikasını terk ettiği görülmektedir.Bunun sebebi Avrupa'da siyasi dengelerin değişmesi,Rusların Panslavizm politikası ve nihayet 18771878 Osmanlı Rus savaşı ve sonucunda imzalanan anlaşmalardır.Bu tarihlerden itibaren İngiltere Osmanlı Devleti'ni parçalama ve bu devlet üzerinde kendisine bağlı ulusal devletler kurma siyaseti gütmüştür.İngiltere'yi böyle bir siyaset izlemeye iten sebeplerden biri de 1880 yılından başlamak üzere Avrupa politikasında Ermeni sorununun ön plana çıkmasıdır.
Osmanlı Devleti sınırları içinde yaşayan Katoliklerin koruyuculuğunu Fransa, Ortodoksların koruyuculuğunu Rusya'nın üzerlerine alması,1840'lardan itibaren İngiltere'yi de harekete geçirmiş ve Protestanların koruyuculuğunu üzerine alarak Osmanlı siyasetinde etkili olmaya çalışmıştır.Bu doğrultuda Protestan kiliseleri açmış ve okullar kurmak suretiyle Osmanlı Devleti'nin iç işlerine karışmak için Ermenilerden faydalanmıştır.Böylelikle Rusya'ya karşı bir üs elde etmeyi de amaçlamıştır. İngiltereğnin Osmanlı İmparatorluğuna karşı ilgi duyması 1774 Küçük Kaynarca Anlaşmasından sonra başlar.1787'de Osmanlı-Rus Savaşı başlayınca İngiltere hükümetinin başında bulunan William Pitt,Rusya'nın devamlı güneye sarkması ve kuvvetli bir Karadeniz devleti olması halinde İngiltere için tehlikeli olabileceği kuşkusunu ilk kez duymuş ve Rusya'ya karşı Osmanlı İmparatorluğunu desteklemek gerektiğini hissetmiştir.Pitt'in 1783'de başlattığı bu politika,


18771878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşına kadar değişmeden Gladstone'un Başbakan olmasına değin sürecektir 
İngilizler 19.yüzyılda Osmanlı İmparatorluğuna yaklaşımlarında iki ayrı çıkar peşindeydiler.Birincisi,Rus yayılmacılığına karşı ve Asya'yla güvenli bir bağlantı kurabilmek İçin İmparatorluğun toprak bütünlüğünü korumak hedefiydi.İkincisi daha çok ekonomik nitelikteydi.İngilizler mallarının Osmanlı toprakları içinde ve dışında daha serbest dolaşımını sağlamak ve İngiliz malları için güvenilir bir pazar oluşturmak amacındaydılar.İngiliz ve Osmanlı Hükümetleri bu amaçlarında uyum içindeyken uygulanan siyasetler çoğunlukla birbiriyle çelişiyor ve ters sonuçlar veriyordu.üzellikle siyasal ve ekonomik amaçların aynı anda sağlanabilmesi için zorunlu olan mali güvenliğin yokluğunda,ticaretin liberalleştirilmesi eğilimi ağır bastı ve giderek Osmanlı Devletinin desteklenmesi projesini geri plana itti. 
İngiltere,Fransa-Rusya Savaşlarında Rusya'yı desteklemiştir.Ancak,1807'de Tilsit'de Rusya ile Fransa anlaşınca Osmanlı-İngiliz dostluğu yeniden başlamıştır.Yunan başkaldırısında İngiltere'nin Yunanistan'ın yanında yer aldığım görüyoruz.Devrin İngiliz Başbakanı Caning "İngiltere'nin bu tutumunun Rusya ile bağdaşmak olmadığını,Yunanlıların nasıl olsa bağımsızlıklarını kazanacaklarını,bunu Rusya'ya borcu olmak yerine İngiltere'ye borçlu olurlarsa Akdeniz'de kendilerine dost bir devlet ortaya çıkacağına inandığını" söylemektedir. Rusya'nın 1829 Edirne Antlaşmasından sonra,Eflak-Buğdan'ı kendi nüfuzu altına alması,Avusturya ve İngiltere'yi ciddi şekilde kuşkulandırmıştır.Hele doğuda Rusya'nın Kafkasya'ya yerleşmeye başlaması,Hint yoluna bir hazırlık olarak görmesi nedeniyle İngiltere'yi büsbütün huzursuz etmiştir.Bu nedenledir ki,İngiltere 1853 yılında Rus üan H.Nikola'nın İngiliz Büyükelçisine "Kollarımızın üzerinde çok hasta bir adam var,içtenlikle belirtmeliyim ki gerekli bütün hazırlıklar yapılmadan bu hasta ölü verirse büyük felaket olur" şeklindeki,Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun paylaşımını kabul etmeyerek Kırım Savaşında Osmanlı Devletini desteklemiştir.Kırımı Savaşı'ndan yenik çıkan Rusya,bir süre doğuya,Asya'ya dönmek zorunluluğunu duymuş,Vladivostok'u ele geçirerek Sibirya'nın işgalini tamamladıktan sonra,Türkistan'ın işgaline girişmiştir.Rusya'nın Asya'daki bu hareketleri İngiltere'nin Hindistan imparatorluğu için bir tehlike oluşturduğu açıktır.
1870ğli yıllarda Avrupa'nın siyasi dengesinin değişmesi,Rusya'nın 1863 Lehistan (Polonya) başkaldırmasından sonra başlattığı Panslavizm politikası ve 18771878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşının sonunda imzalanan Ayastefanos ve Berlin Antlaşmalarından sonra İngiltere'nin Osmanlı İmparatorluğu ile ilgili siyasetinde büyük değişiklik olmuştur.İngiltere,1783 tarihinden buyana Osmanlı Devletine karşı izlediği onun toprak bütünlüğünü koruma politikasını terk ederek,Osmanlı İmparatorluğunu parçalama ve onun topraklan üzerinde kendisine bağlı ulusal devletler kurma politikasını benimsemiştir.İngiltere'yi böyle bir politika izlemeye iten nedenlerden birisi de 1880 yılından başlamak üzere Avrupa politikasında Ermeni sorununun ön plana çıkmasıdır.Ermeni sorununun,18771878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşında Rusya'nın Anadolu'nun kuzeydoğusundaki bazı Türk şehirlerini işgal ederek,bu şehirlerde yaşayan Ermenileri bağımsızlık amacıyla Osmanlı Devletine karşı kışkırtmasıyla başladığı söylenebilir.Bu durum İngiltere'yi kaygılandırmış ve Rusya'nın Ermenileri koruma perdesi alında,Doğu Anadolu'yu Balkanlaştırmasından ve bu savaşta sağlamış olduğu toprak kazançlarının yarattığı elverişli durumdan faydalanarak nüfuzunu bir yandan İskenderun,öte yandan da Mezopotamya üzerinden Basra Körfezine yaymasından kuşkulanmıştır.İngiltere,Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun Rus isteklerine tek başına karşı koyamayacağını anlayınca,tehlikeyi ünlemek ve kendi Osmanlı Devletindeki çıkarlarını korumak için harekete geçerek Ermeni sorununu kabul etti.Bu yolda ilk adım olarak Berlin Antlaşmasından önce,Osmanlı Hükümetine,tehdit suretiyle Rusya'ya karşı bir savunma antlaşması imzalatarak Kıbrıs'ı,gereğinde Rusya'ya karşı üs olarak kullanmak üzere aldı.Bundan başka Doğu Anadolu'da Hıristiyanların bulunduğu eyaletlerde ıslahat yapması konusunda da bir taviz kopardı.Bu nedenle Ermeni sorunu,bir İngiliz sorunu haline geldi ve İngiltere bir taşla birçok kuş vurmuş oldu. 
Osmanlı-Rus Savaşından önce,Ermenilerin bağımsızlık gibi Osmanlı Devletinden bir istekleri olmadığı halde,Ruslar,Ermenilerin herhangi bir isteği olmaksızın,Ayastefanos Antlaşmasına Ermeni sorununu maddeleştirirken,İngiltere de Ermenilere sormaya gerek görmeden aynı zamanda Kıbrıs Antlaşmasına Ermeni sorununu eklemiştir.Görülüyor ki,Ermeni davası Ermenilerin değil,Osmanlı imparatorluğunda çıkarları çarpışan iki büyük devletin İngiltere ve Rusya'nın davası olarak ve önce politik bir kimlik ile meydana getirilmiştir.Fakat kağıt üzerinde ve madde halinde kalan bir davadan da ne Rusyağnın ne de İngiltere'nin yararlanmasına olanak yoktu.şu halde bu davayı canlandırmak gerekiyordu.İşte Ermeni isyanlar Berlin Antlaşmasından sonra bu davanın avukatlığını ele almış olan İngiltere'nin ve zaman zaman aynı işe kansan Rusya'nın ince hesaplarının bir sonucu olarak görülmektedir.İstanbul'da ve Türkiye'de 50 yıl yaşamış olan George Washborn,İngiltere'nin Ermeni davasındaki rolünü şöyle açıklamaktadır: Ermenilerin durumu,özellikle Anadolu'nun içerisinde,Berlin Kongresinden sonra gittikçe fenalaşmaya başlamıştır.Bu durumda İngiliz politikasının sorumluluk payı büyüktür.İngiltere,Ermenilerin haklarını savunmaya,onlar için ıslahat sağlamaya koyulmuş ve Ermenileri bağımsız bir Ermenistan eyaletinin kurulacağı düşüncesiyle kışkırtmıştır.Bunu bir bakımdan Hıristiyanlık gayretiyle fakat daha çok bizzat kendi çıkartan için yani bağımsız bir Ermenistan'ın Rusya'nın ilerlemesine engel olacağı düşüncesiyle yapmıştır.
üngiltere,XIX.yüzyılın ilk günlerinden başlayarak Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun toprak bütünlüğü ilkesini savunmuştu.Berlin Kongresi sırasında da İngiltere'de bu ilkeyi savunan Muhafazakar Parti iktidardaydı ve muhafazakar yöneticiler,hala,Osmanlı toprak bütünlüğünü korumak istiyorlardı.19 uncu Yüzyılın sonlarında İngilizlerin,"şark meselesi,meselesinde"Rusya'yı tek başına bırakmamak için,bir taraftan Osmanlılarla Kıbrıs için bir anlaşma imzalamaları,bir taraftan da Ermeni muhtariyetinin birinci derecede bir savunucusu haline gedmeleri Rusyağnın dikkatini çekti,Gerçekten İngiltere,doğu Türk vilayetlerinde muhtar bir Ermeni idaresinin kurulmasını,Rusya'nın bu taraftan İskenderun körfezine inmesi için bir engeli olarak görüyor ve bu sebeple de Ermemi muhtariyeti işini ciddi olarak de alıyordu.Nitekim bu sıralarda iktidarda olan liberaller ve bu arada Gladstone,Ermeni meselesini İngiltereğnin en ünemli işlerinden birisi gibi telakki ediliyor ve "Ermenilere yardım,insanlığa 'hizmettir" diyordu.Onun bu tutumu,bir taraftan İngiltereğde ki Türk düşmanlığını çoğalttı) bir taraftan da Ermenilerin umutlarını ve İngiltereğye karşı güvenlerini artırdı;fakat İngiltereğnin bu ilgisi aynı zamanda Rusların Ermenilere karşı beslediği sempatiyi zedeledi.üünkü Romanya ille Bulgaristan,Rusların yardımlarıyla teşekkül etmelerine rağmen onların Akdenizğe inmelerine yarayacak olan batı yolunu 'kapatmışlardı.Onun işin Rusların Akdenizğe inme amaçları bundan sonra ancak doğu Anadolu yolu ile gerçekleşebilecekti.Halbuki şimdi de ""Vilayet-ı Sitte" de Ermenilerin muhtar ihale gelmedi işine İngilizler karışmış ve bu hususta ön plana bile geçmişlerdi.şu halde bu bölgede kurulacak olan Ermenistan,Rusya'ya hizmet değil,tersine olarak Akdenizğe inilecek ikinci yolunda kapatılmasına sebep olabilecekti,onun için bağımsız Ermenistan'ın,bu bölgede kurutmaması gerekirdi.Kaldı ki,Rusya bu sıralarda Kafkasları ve oralarda çok kalabalık olan Ermenileri Ruslaştırmak için büyük bir faaliyete girişmiş ve "Ermeni kilisesini,dilini,'kültürünü" yok 'etmeği amaç edenmiş bulunuyordu.Bundan ötürü I903'de Rus üar Ermeni kiliselerine ait bütün mülklere el konmasını,her dereceli Ermeni okullarında Rusça İle öğretim yapılmasını,Ermeni papazlarının her çeşit ulaklarının sınırlanmasını emretti.İşte bu 'emrin yerine getirildiği esnada kilise kapıları karıldı; papazlar .hapse atıktı; hatta 'kilise görevlililerinden bazıları öldürüldü.Bu politik değişime Ermeniler için bir felaket olmuş,birçoğunun Rusya'yı terk etmesine,bu arada Türkiye'de yerleşmesine bile sebep olmuştu.Bununla beraber Ruslar,gerektiği zaman özellikte Türkler söz konusu olduğu vakit,Ermeniler lehine müdahalelerde bulundular,onlarca yardım ettiler.Ermeniler de,kendilerine yapılan kötü işlemden dolayı Ruslardan umutlarını kesmiş değillerdi.Nitekim Ermeni meselesiyle en yakından ilgilenen Bogos Nubar Paşa Ermeniler'in bütün ümitleri güçlü Rus 'himayesinde toplanmıştır.Her durumda Rus HükÃ»meti'nin görüşlerini izlemeğe hazırdılar" diyor,aynı Paşa,Balkan Savaşlarını takip eden günlerde,Echmiadsin Katolikoslugu tarafından,"Vilayet-i şarkiyye Islahatı" meselesini savunmak üzere bir heyetle Avrupa'ya gönderiliyordu. 
Osmanlı Devleti'nin sınırları içinde çeşitli gayrı Müslim unsurlar ve azınlıklar vardı.Bunlar arasında "Mille ti Sadıka " denen Ermeniler de bulunuyorlardı.Bunların büyük bir kısmı,Van,Bitlis,Diyarbakır ve Sivas vilayetlerinde ve Toroslar'ın güneyinde Halep civarında bulunuyordu.Fakat bu vilayetlerin hiç birinde Ermeniler çoğunluk teşkil etmediği gibi,bu vilayetlerde toplam nüfusun ancak,o da bazı vilayetlerde % 39 unu teşkil ediyorlardı Ermeniler arasında mezhep bakımından bir birlik yoktu.üoğunluk Gregoryen Kilisesi'ne bağlıydı.Bundan sonra Ermeni Katolik kilisesi ve ondan sonra da,19.yüzyılın ilk yarısında kurulmuş bulunan Ermeni Protestan kilisesi geliyordu. 
Osmanlı İmparatorluğu içindeki Katoliklerin koruyuculuğunu Fransa'nın ve Ortodoksların koruyuculuğunu da Rusya'nın üstlenmesi ve bu suretle Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnun iç işlerine karışma imkan ve fırsatını elde etmeleri,1840'lardan itibaren İngiltere'yi de harekete geçirmiş ve İngiltere de Osmanlı imparatorluğu içinde bir "Protestanlık politikası"na başlamıştır.İngiltere bu suretle bir "denge" kurmaya çalışmaktaydı.Bundan dolayı,İngiltere'nin teşviki ile 1842 de ilk defa Kudüs'te bir Protestan Kilisesi açılmıştır.Yine İngiltere'nin desteğindeki Protestan misyonerleri Osmanlı İmparatorluğu topraklarında,okullar,kolejler açtılar ve ilginçtir,buralarda yapılan ilk iş ermeni tarih ve edebiyatının ve kültürünün işlenmesi olmuştur.İngiltere'nin bu faaliyeti sonucu,bir çok ermeni Protestanlığa dönerken,şimdi Ermeniler de İngiltere'de bir koruyucu bulmaya başlıyorlardı.Bu da Ermenilerin milli duygularının harekete geçmesine sebep olmuştur.Ermeni sorunu aktif olarak,18771878 Osmanlı-Rus savaşında Rusya'nın,Doğu Anadolu'daki bazı Türk şehirlerini işgal ederek,bu şehirlerde yaşayan Ermenileri bağımsızlık amacı ile Osmanlı Devleti'ne karşı kışkırtmasıyla başlamıştır.Bu durum İngiltereğyi telaşlandırmış ve Rusya'nın Ermenileri koruma perdesi altında,Doğu Anadolu'yu Balkanlaştırmasından ve bu savaşla sağlamış olduğu toprak kazançlarının yarattığı elverişli durumdan faydalanarak,nüfuzunu bir yandan İskenderun,üte yandan da Mezopotamya üzerinden Basra Körfezine yaymasından korkmuştur.Böylece,Ermeni davası,Ermenilerin değil,Osmanlı İmparatorluğu üzerinde çıkarları çarpışan iki büyük devletin İngiltere ile Rusya'nın tahrikleri ile ortaya çıkmıştır.Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun Hıristiyan topluluklarındaki milliyetçilik ve üzerklik hareketlerinde teşebbüs bu toplulukların kendisinden gelmiş iken,ermeni sorunu veya davası,esas itibariyle dış tahriklerin bir sonucu olarak ortaya çıkmıştır.
18771878 Osmanlı-Rus savaşı,İmparatorluk içindeki Ermenilerde,nihayet bağımsızlıklarını kazanmak üzere oldukları ümidini uyandırmıştır.Rusların Kafkas cephesindeki kuvvetlerinde ermeni erleri,astsubaylar ve subaylar bulunurken,Ayastefanos'a gelen Rus kuvvetlerindeki bazı general ve subaylarda buradaki Ermeni aileleri tarafından misafir edilmişlerdir.İşte bu atmosfer içinde,Osmanlı Devleti savaşta yenilip de,Ocak 1878'de Edirne'de mütareke görüşmeleri başladığı zaman,İstanbul'daki Ermeni Patrikliği Meclisi toplanarak,Eçmiyazin (Echmiadzin) Ermeni Katogikosluğu vasıtasıyla Rus üarı'ndan şu isteklerde bulunmaya karar vermişlerdir:
1)Ermenilerin bulunduğu,Fırat'a kadar olan toprakların Rusya'ya ilhak edilmesi.
2)Bu olmazsa,Rusya tarafından Bulgaristan'a verilecek imtiyazların Ermenilere de verilmesi.Bu da olmazsa,ıslahat yapılması hususunda Osmanlı Devleti'nden garanti alınması ve bu ıslahat yapılıncaya kadar Rus askerinin Ermeni topraklarından çekilmemesi.
İstenen ıslahat arasında,güvenlik kuvvetlerinin Ermenilerden kurulması ile,Ermenilerin askeri kuvvet kurmaları da vardı.Ermeni Patrikliği'nin bu teşebbüsü yanında,ayrıca,Patrik Nerses Varjabedyan ile dokuz piskoposun imzasını taşıyan,13 şubat 1878 günlü bir dilekçe Rus üarı'na,bir dilekçe de Başbakan Gorçakof a gönderilmişti.Bu dilekçelerde Rus üarı'na "büyük kurtarıcımız" diye hitap edildiği gibi,Patrik Narsesğin Eçmiyazin Katogikosu'na yazdığı yazıda da şöyle deniyordu: "üar'a müracaat etmeliyiz.Bugün Türkiye,büyük ve önemli bir kısmını kaybetmiş bir halde olarak,onun ayaklarının altında bulunuyor.Asya kısmına da bizim sahip olmağa çalışmamız lazımdır.Türkiye o kısımda kalsa bile,bundan sonra Rusya'nın muti bir tabii olacaktır.Herhalde Rusya'nın himayesine muhtacız.Daima onun teveccüh ve muhabbetini celbe,bugün olmasa bile,çok geç kalmayacak bir gün,meydana çıkacak olan Türkiye'nin Asya meselesi ortaya konulacağı zamanda,memleketimizdeki hissemize sahip olmak için şimdiden Ermeni meselesini çıkarmaya çalışmalıyızğ
Ermeniler,Ayastefanos anlaşmasından ünce Edirne'de Grandük Nikola ve Kont İgnatyefği ziyaret etmişler ve Ayastefanos barışına Ermeniler hakkında da hüküm koydurmaya çalışmışlardır.İgnatyef,Edirne'de ermeni temsilcisine,"Ermeni milleti bir millet olarak...Bulgarların elde ettiği hürriyete nail olamayacaklardır.üünkü Ermeniler Ermenistan'da hazır bulunmadılar.ülü kelime halinde kaldılar"diye şikayette bulunmakla beraber,"Ben,daima Patriğinizi takiyye için hazırım.Patrik beklemesin,işe başlasın,tam zamanıdır"diyerek Ermenileri ayaklanmaya kışkırtmıştı,Ermenilerin iki aydır devam eden bu çabalan sonuçsuz kalmadı.Rusya,Ayastefanos Antlaşmasına 16'ncı madde olarak Ermenilerle de ilgili bir hüküm koydurdu.Buna göre,Rus askerinin işgal ettiği yerlerden çekilmesi halinde,iki devletin münasebetlerine zarar verebilecek karışıklıklar çıkabileceğinden,Osmanlı Devleti Ermenilerin bulunduğu yerlerde "menafii mahalliyenin icap ittiği ıslahat ve tensikatı" vakit geçirmeksizin yapacak ve ayrıca,Ermenilerin,Kürtlere ve üerkezlere karşı güvenliğini sağlayacaktır.Ayastefanos imzalanır imzalanmaz tepkiler başlayıp da Berlin Kongresinin toplanması söz konusu olunca,Ermeniler bu sefer çabalarını o tarafa yönelttiler.Mesela,Ermeni Patriği 17 Mart 1878 günü İngiliz elçisi Layard'a yaptığı gizli bu ziyarette,Ermenilerin üzerkliği için İngiltere'nin yardımını istemiştir.İngiliz elçisi,Patriğin kullandığı"Ermenistan" deyiminden ne kastettiğini sorduğunda Patriğin verdiği cevap ilginçtir:Van ve Sivas Paşalıkları,Diyarbakır'ın büyük kısmı ve eski Kilikya Krallığı".Elçinin,bu topraklar halkının çoğunluğunun Müslüman olduğunu söylemesi üzerine Patrik,Müslüman halkın da Osmanlı yönetiminden şikayetçi olduğunu,bu sebeple de bir "Hıristiyan Hükümeti" tercih edeceklerini söylemiştir.Nihayet,Patrik,özerklik isteklerinin kabul edilmemesi ve Avrupa devletlerinin yardım etmemesi halinde,bu bölgenin ayaklanıp Rusya'ya katılacakları tehdidini de ileri sürmüştü. 
1877 1878 Osmanlı Rus Savaşı,Türk İngiliz ilişkilerinde bir dönüm noktası olarak kabul edilir.Bu savaş,Osmanlı Devleti'nin zayıflığını ortaya çıkarmıştır.İngiltere,öteki Avrupa devletlerini de harekete geçirerek,Rusya'nın Osmanlı Devleti'ne tek başına kabul ettirdiği Ayastefanos Antlaşması'nın yerine,daha yumuşak şartlar ile Berlin Muahedesi'ni imzalatmayı başarmış,böylece Rusya'nın tek başına Osmanlı Devleti'ni parçalamasına engel olmuştur.Ruslar,daha sonra "Berlin İhaneti" olarak niteledikleri bu durumdan,kendilerine yeteri kadar politik destek sağlamadığı iddiası ile Bismarck'ı mesÃ»l tutarak Almanya aleyhine geniş bir kampanya başlattı.
Berlin Muahedesiğnin imzalanmasından sonra İngiltere'nin Osmanlı Devleti'ne karşı politikası,bu Devletin parçalanma ve yıkılmasını kaçınılmaz sayarak,stratejik değeri olan Osmanlı topraklarını ya kendisi ele geçirmek,ya da bu topraklar üzerinde kendisine bağlı devletlerin kurulmasını destekleyip kışkırtmak olacaktır. 
Ermeniler Berlin Kongresi'ne,Osmanlı Padişahı tarafından tayin edilen bir Ermeni vali tarafından yönetilecek bir "üzerk Ermenistan" tasarısı sundular.Bu tasarı,"Ermenistan"m yönetim esaslarını belirten bir çeşit "Teşkilat Yasası" idi.Tasarı o derece geniş yetkileri kapsamaktaydı ki,bir "bağımsızlık" kelimesi kullanılmamıştı.Bu "özerk" Ermenistan'ın sınırları batıda Fırat nehrinden başlayıp,Siirt,Ergani,Harput,Diyarbakır,Van ve Erzurum illerini de içine alıp,Rize'yi de bu Ermenistan'ın limanı yapıyordu.
Berlin Kongresi'nde İngiltere ile Rusya'nın dışındaki devletler Ermeni sorunu ile ilgili değildiler.Rusya'nın özerklik konusundaki tutumunu daha önce belirttik.İngiltere ise,Kıbrıs'la ilgili 4 Haziran 1878 anlaşmasında,Osmanlı Devleti'nden,"...memalik-i mahrusada bulunan tebaai hıristiyaniye ve sairenin hüsn-i idare ve himayelerine müteallik ilerde devleteyn beyninde kararlaştırılacak olan ıslahatı lazimeyi icra edeceği" taahhüdünü alarak,Ermeni sorununda sadece "ıslahat" taraftan olduğunu çoktan göstermişti.
Bu sebeple Berlin Kongresi,Ayastefanos'un 16.maddesini biraz yumuşatarak 61.madde olarak benimsemiş,16.maddedeki Rus askerinin tahliyesi ve Osmanlı Devleti'nin "ara sıra " devletlere bilgi vermesi ve devletlerin de ıslahata "nezaret etmesi" ilkesini kabul etmekle yetinmiştir."Ara sıra" deyimi ile,Rusya'nın ikide bir Osmanlı Devleti'nin başını ağrıtmasının önlenmek istendiği açıktır.Berlin Kongresiğ nden sonra,Ermeni sorununda iki yeni unsur ortaya çıktı.
Bunlardan birincisi,1880 de İngiltere'de,"Türk Düşmanı" Gladstone'un ve Liberal Partinin iktidara gelmesi ve Ermeni ıslahatı konusuna bir şiddet ve hırsla sarılmasıdır.Bu ise,sorunun milletlerarası planda hareketliliğini ve dinamizmini korumasına sebep olmuştur.İkinci unsur ise,Ermenilerin,düş kırıklığının sonucu olarak,amaçlarını gerçekleştirmek ve davalarını yürütmek için,şiddet yoluna başvurmaya,yani silahlı mücadeleye karar vermeleridir.

üzçelik,Prof.Dr.İsmail,Ermeni İddiaları Ve Gerçekler,Türkar Araştırma Dizisi s.10
Metin,Halil,Türkiyeğnin Siyasi Tarihinde Ermeniler Ve Ermeni Olayları,Ankara,2001,s.61
Yavi,Ersal,ğ18561923 Emperyalizm Kıskacında Türkler Ermeniler Kürtler(Fotoğraf Ve Belgelerle)ğ,s.26,İzmir 2000,s.37
Metin,a.g.e,s.61

Metin,a.g.e,s 63 

Tansel ,Selehattin ,Mondrosğtan Mudanyağya Kadar,Cilt .I,İstanbul,1991,s.104105106
Armaoğlu,Fahir,Siyasi Tarih (17891960),S.277,Ankara 1975 s.565

Armaoğlu,a.g.e,s.569
İlter,Erdal,Ermeni Meselesinin Perspektifi Ve Zeytun,s.62

Muhammet Kemaloğlu
Tarihçi-Araştırmacı "

----------

